# the white bass are on bigtime @ J jones park..



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Myself & a bud did a 3 hr tour there yesterday..
Limits in 2 hrs...
most were on a Chartruce roadrunner tandem rig
If ya want them...Go get them

Oxx..


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Spring creek*

A picture worth a thousand words!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Good job, I was there Wednesaday. Will be back again on Sunday with family. Very nice place to take family and let kids play in the sand. That way you dont have to ask for a "pass" and get to fish also.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

pics please ==cuz no pics == fishin story==so we need validation lol


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*sand bass*

any size to them how bout some pics. will be there tommarrow.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Marty, 


They were running between 11"to 14" on Wednesday, not sure about everyone else. Let me know how you do. I will be going on Sunday if you want to meet up.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok heres some pics..








There now quit complain'n.... 

Oxx..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pic and good to hear the fat ones have moved up, just my luck as I don't have a day off until next week sometime.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

WOW, i believed even before the pictures!


----------



## wormdirt (Jul 8, 2006)

Was that yesterday?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent day, Good job hooken em !


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

The one on the far right is very cubby! Congrats.


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

*lost salty*

where is j jones park?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

In between 45 & 59.. 
Its closer to 59 on the North side..past cypresswood comin from 45 ..
Or Before Cypresswood comin from 59
I was gonna go again today..But with all the wet stuff...I slept in.

Oxx...


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

im thinking of going up there sunday just wondering whats the best tackle to use ive never fished for white bass always wanted to though also im coming from beaumont and never been to j jones park are you fishing of the bank is there just one spot to fish or are there many? also whats the limit on whites?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> Texas anglers are restricted to 10-inch minimum lengths with 25 fish daily. Texas anglers must have a legal fishing license and a fresh water stamp


. just info & may need confirmation


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

From B-mont....I10 to Beltway8..go west/Right..
take it to hwy59...go north...
Take that to 1960...Go left/West...
The Parks a couple of miles down on the right.

Take a light spinning rod...8lb test....Raodrunners1/8 oz.. chartruce/ white or yellow will do the trick..find some sandbars with dropoffs..
& You should be all over them
Oxx..



Gethookedadventures said:


> im thinking of going up there sunday just wondering whats the best tackle to use ive never fished for white bass always wanted to though also im coming from beaumont and never been to j jones park are you fishing of the bank is there just one spot to fish or are there many? also whats the limit on whites?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Great catch and great pic! I would love to go try that out!


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Left Church a bit early, went to the park. Drove to the back of the park and lots of car/trucks in the parking lot. Went back to the front, not much going on. Live bait folks had some. I got 4 whites & 1 crappie, Fished about 2.5 Hrs. Nothing like the report from yesterday..last night little cool front might have turned them off. I'll try again Wednesday.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

left beaumont at 11 got to j jones at 12 45 there was a bunch of people at the beach so we went down river to a spot we found by 4 we left with 27 whites pretty fun day


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

where is jones park???


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Its in North Houston..here some directions fron Beaumont I posted for another 2 cooler
Oxx,,.


OxbowOutfitters said:


> From B-mont....I10 to Beltway8..go west/Right..
> take it to hwy59...go north...
> Take that to 1960...Go left/West...
> The Parks a couple of miles down on the right.
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

They are on big time here too Oxxy! Cheese!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Mabey so.. 
But we aint use'n Dynomite to get them either...



waterspout said:


> They are on big time here too Oxxy! Cheese!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh yes you would! Hold my beer and watch this. LOL I'd hand it to ya bro!


----------

